# My Girls having fun



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, been busy so haven't posted any pics lately of my girls but have been taking pics... of course! LOL

I call this.... My Oreo Cookie dogs! 







[/IMG]


Grace: "Chantel.. No, lift your head, stand straighter!"
Chantel (smiling back): "OOppps, I forgot to leave one foot on the ground!"







[/IMG]


La,la,lalala, la, lala Waltzing in the snow, sooo much fun!







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

"Come and Get ME!







[/IMG]


"Talk to the paw, man, talk to the paw!!"







[/IMG]


Are you sure there is a whole dog behind Chantel?? 







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

"This snow ball is MINE!"







[/IMG]


Flying through the snow! 







[/IMG]


"I FOUND the snowball!!!"







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

This is what happens when the dogs go out and play in 1 degree weather with the wind blowing. Snow sticks everywhere....LOL. And, no, they were not in a rush to go in.... you'd think so, but they sure were enjoying themselves. I made them come in as I didn't want any frostbit parts on them!!! 

The wind was blowing hard.. you can see their coats all flowing in one direction in the breeze.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You really have dreamy dogs! 

When I see pictures of poodles like this I imagine wildlife - with music.........something powerful with bass, but slow and intense and beautiful. When poodles are off leash and open running it's really calming and mesmerizing. They really are amazing looking dogs. 

Back to reality! Great shots and I LOVE the Oreo Cookie dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

They are having a great time, but don't you worry about them ripping at each other's show coats?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't know about Dianne but I don't worry about damage. Billy and Taffy's coats are in good shape and get extra care because we allow them to be dogs and have fun. It is the price we pay for their good time. LOL 

Now, if it were mud and gravel; that would be a whole other story!! Spring is going to be an unhappy time in this house me thinks._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

cbrand said:


> They are having a great time, but don't you worry about them ripping at each other's show coats?


Well, to be honest, I do a bit. But, I can't not let them play. I monitor them when they are all out together playing and stop them if one pulls on the others coat, but mostly they just mock fight without grabbing coats. I realize that just letting them jump around on the ground or snow and romping like that is not the best thing for their coats, but I enjoy it when my dogs are enjoying themselves. I am sure it will take longer to get their coats to grow really long, but I do make sure that they are bathed weekly with leave in conditioner at the end of the bath to help protect their coats. I just could not feel right if I did not allow them to have fun every once in a while. So, it will take me longer to grow them out, I'm sure. But, they are growing. 

Normally, for potty outs, they go out separately. All outside play is monitored. But I understand your concern.  On hikes, not just outside play time, they are too busy running around checking things out and don't romp on each other like that, but with all the snow, it will be a few months before we get to hike again.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know how anyone could possibly keep them from playing, regardless of any desire to grow coat, I mean, just look at the fun and joy they are having! I love it! I too, limit Paris to some degree cos I don't want her coat broken to shreds, but at the same time they LOVE to play and ya can't stop a dog from having all fun. hehe.

Awesome pics!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My dogs romp and play and hike et al but I have found that the rough housing with the play biting just shreds show coats especially that coveted hair on the back of the neck.

I teach a command we call "Get a Baby" (my kids are sure that someday the police will be called by the neighbors). This means that they need to pick up a stuffed toy and bite, tug, run around with it. This keeps them from biting at each other. Still they have to be supervised or they will eventually drop the toy and go back to biting.

How old is the Blue? Are you going with the HCC or do you plan to grow it out into a full continental?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's a good idea. I will have to start teaching them to do that. My two mainly pretend fight. I've yet to see one pull coat out of the other. I think I would cry if I saw them do that.

Grace is grey and she is 15-months old, same as Billy. Dianne had clipped her top back when she was younger before deciding that she wanted to show so Grace is a bit behind. Billy's top knot and neck is much longer and thicker and he is a blue. He is also Grace's brother. They will both be in full continental. 

I am now banding Billy and Taffy religiously unless we go out for our one day out a week. I put them up on that day for the public to see. They are just beside themselves over dogs that look so beautiful, confident, and regal. They are good ambassadors._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

cbrand said:


> My dogs romp and play and hike et al but I have found that the rough housing with the play biting just shreds show coats especially that coveted hair on the back of the neck.


Yeah, that is the area (as well as the ears) that are my most concern. If any dog grabs another ones coat, it is normally the back of the neck or the ear hair. I have taught them the "leave it" command so if I see any, and it is normally Chantel that is the culprit, grabbing coat, I call out the dog's name and command "leave it" and the dog will let go and back off the game for a few seconds. Chantel is getting much, much better about not grabbing the coat but just mouth playing. 



cbrand said:


> I teach a command we call "Get a Baby" (my kids are sure that someday the police will be called by the neighbors). This means that they need to pick up a stuffed toy and bite, tug, run around with it. This keeps them from biting at each other. Still they have to be supervised or they will eventually drop the toy and go back to biting.


LOL... I LOVE that idea, I am going to have to give that a try. Yeah, I can see where that might sound PRETTY BAD if the neighbors hear you yelling that....LOL!!! ound:



cbrand said:


> How old is the Blue? Are you going with the HCC or do you plan to grow it out into a full continental?


As Deb said, she is 15 months old. She is a definitely gray colored. She had a silver color in her muzzle when she was 8 weeks old, but not the real light silver. It is difficult to capture her real color in photos, but she is gray with silver in her ear hair and shoulders and bracelets, definitely no blue hue to her at all. She is definitely not going to be anywhere near a platinum but is continually getting lighter. 

I want to go with AKC and grow her full continental. As Deb mentioned, I clipped her whole body short when she was 6 months old, was thinking more along the obedience and agility at the time, so she is really doing well with growing her hair considering. She has a wonderful crisp, dense proper poodle coat which I love. I still plan on obedience and agility with her. She is EXTREMELY fast and agile! I have started her obedience training and she is learning fast.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

AHHHH i just LOVE your dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I love these pictures. I also monitor my dogs when they are playing. I tried to separate them, but I decided they needed some fun time. If they start getting rough, then I take the one I am showing and put her in a separate room. She can still see throught the baby gate into the living area. How do you teach one to drop something you don't want them to have?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I use the command "drop it". When they are first learning, I usually have to remove the item from their mouth, put it on the ground/floor, while saying drop it. When they do it correctly, they are rewarded with a favorite threat and lots of praise. It doesn't take them long to learn to drop it. We have had to do the same thing with our two older spoos with "leave it'! They seem to have a cat obsession so both had to be taught to 'leave it'. They learned it quickly and know immediately what you want when you say it to them. It is kind of funny to watch them walk away reluctantly, looking over their shoulders and the kitty they so desperately want to shadow. LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

dbrazzil said:


> I love these pictures. I also monitor my dogs when they are playing. I tried to separate them, but I decided they needed some fun time. If they start getting rough, then I take the one I am showing and put her in a separate room. She can still see throught the baby gate into the living area. How do you teach one to drop something you don't want them to have?


_I have a gate in every door in my house!!! :wacko: They are either keeping someone in or someone out!! LOL But they do the job well. The biggest adjustment was for my husband who had to get used to opening and CLOSING gates so they serve they purpose!! Geesh!_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Yeah, that is the area (as well as the ears) that are my most concern. If any dog grabs another ones coat, it is normally the back of the neck or the ear hair.


Exactly. 

BTW.... Are you banding ears? I've found that if I want to grow long show ears, I have to keep my ears banded or even better wrapped 24X7. Otherwise they get frazzled and the ends break off and they never grow.



> As Deb said, she is 15 months old. She is a definitely gray colored. She had a silver color in her muzzle when she was 8 weeks old, but not the real light silver. It is difficult to capture her real color in photos, but she is gray with silver in her ear hair and shoulders and bracelets, definitely no blue hue to her at all. She is definitely not going to be anywhere near a platinum but is continually getting lighter.


I would still call this color Blue. It looks to be a beautiful example of a true dark blue that is that gun-metal grey or pewter color. I have usually seen the color "Grey" used to refer to highly grizzled bad Blacks and she is certainly NOT that color.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh, your dogs are BEAUTIFUL! They are so gorgeous and they look like they're having a blast in the snow. They just make me smile  (wish we'd get some snow over here... I know Desmond would go bananas for it haha)


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

They look like they are having a blast lol 
But be careful with the snow. When we got enzo we had to shave him down since most of his coat was damaged from the snow.


----------



## sprngrdn (Sep 17, 2009)

What wonderful pics! My favorite time is when my poos are outside playing! They make me laugh! Your guys look like they are having a blast and getting great exercise! I loved the pics!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _When they do it correctly, they are rewarded with a favorite threat and lots of praise. _


Do they prefer something like "I'm going to beat you senseless" or "No more food for you...ever!"?

Excellent typo there, Spoospirit.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the pictures, Jester's Mom. They really look like they're having fun. Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Love the photos!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Do they prefer something like "I'm going to beat you senseless" or "No more food for you...ever!"?
> 
> Excellent typo there, Spoospirit.


_ound: If you're going to do it; do it good!!! LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Exactly.
> 
> BTW.... Are you banding ears? I've found that if I want to grow long show ears, I have to keep my ears banded or even better wrapped 24X7. Otherwise they get frazzled and the ends break off and they never grow.
> 
> _Yes, I am banding the ears now. I haven't bought the wraps yet but will be using them as soon as I get them. I have been lucky in that neither Billy nor Taffy have bothered with the bands in their ears and the hair has been growing nicely. I gave Billy's a slight trim to even them off a few weeks back._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I love these photos. OMG....Chantal is HOT!!! I cannot wait to hear how she does in the ring!!

I love that your dogs are dogs first and foremost. These would be excellent photos to post on threads when people worry that show dogs are not allowed to act like dogs. BEAUTIFUL to see!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Exactly.
> 
> BTW.... Are you banding ears? I've found that if I want to grow long show ears, I have to keep my ears banded or even better wrapped 24X7. Otherwise they get frazzled and the ends break off and they never grow.


I have banded her ears three or four times, but not all the time. I found that just banding them with bands alone gave me more problems than not doing it. I did as it was said to do and put bands every half inch till the end but I ended up having hair breakage so need to purchase wraps. I want to wrap all the hair I band to avoid that problem. I know, I need to get more serious about banding.  I have a site that I had gone to and have been going to order them for a couple months now and just haven't done it. Thanks for the nudge!!! 




cbrand said:


> I would still call this color Blue. It looks to be a beautiful example of a true dark blue that is that gun-metal grey or pewter color. I have usually seen the color "Grey" used to refer to highly grizzled bad Blacks and she is certainly NOT that color.



Well, Deb and I have gone back and forth on this issue for some time now. We keep wondering, is she gray or a blue, but the blues that we have seen at the shows were NOT her color, they were a real light bluish color, so, since AKC also has gray and since the older breeders in some of the older books on poodles talks about gray and silver as being different, we figured she was gray?!?! Seeing as these are our first poodles, dark silver/gray/blue has been the hardest for us to really tell. Gee, black, white, apricot... so easy...LOL!

I have her listed as a silver on her papers because she had silver on her muzzle when I got her and the breeder said she thought she was going to be a silver. But, she is not like any silver I have seen either! As far as a bad black, I never considered her that. She is a beautiful solid gun metal gray color. She does have lighter silvery hair in her ears and on her shoulders, but that is getting less obvious as her whole body of color lightens continuously.

Soooo, you would say she is definitely a blue???? Sure would love to be sure of what to call her. LOL 

Ohhhh, and Thanks for the input, it is much appreciated!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I love these photos. OMG....Chantal is HOT!!! I cannot wait to hear how she does in the ring!!
> 
> I love that your dogs are dogs first and foremost. These would be excellent photos to post on threads when people worry that show dogs are not allowed to act like dogs. BEAUTIFUL to see!


Gee, thank you very much. Chantel is blushing!!! :beauty (2): Yes, she is gorgeous, I am very, very pleased with her and am so looking forward to her first show. We are hoping that will be on Feb 20th. This girl is just sweet, sweet to watch. She self stacks so gorgeously!! She is just 6 months old now. Believe me, you (and everyone here) will hear if and when she does anything. 


Well, there is nothing more beautiful to me that a group of gorgeous poodles romping.. be it in summer, winter or in the water!!! I LOVE watching them have fun... it makes me feel good and peaceful inside. 

Thank you very much for your kind remarks!!!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind remarks. It is so wonderful to watch them have fun and I love sharing it with all of you! AND love seeing pics of all yours doing the same thing... loving life!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*Since we're talking color!*

_We have also been back and forth on Billy's color too. We have him registered as blue and he does appear to be blue; but much darker than Grace. 

What do you think?










Taken today after his grooming. Used a number 30 on his face.








_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Olie said:


> You really have dreamy dogs!
> 
> When I see pictures of poodles like this I imagine wildlife - with music.........something powerful with bass, but slow and intense and beautiful. When poodles are off leash and open running it's really calming and mesmerizing. They really are amazing looking dogs.
> 
> Back to reality! Great shots and I LOVE the Oreo Cookie dogs. Thanks for sharing.


I absolutely LOVE how you describe poodles running freely!! 
It is mesmerizing and calming, it always makes my insides smile!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Such beautiful spoos and photos! You really shoukd use the photos to show people that spoos are "real" dogs, even the ones who show. No fru fru dogs there, that's for sure. 

I am so confused about the difference between silver, grey and blue. My boys's sire is registered as blue but he is a VERY light silver. The breeder my boys came from told me my boys are blue but Im certain they are silver...or grey? They do seem darker than many silvers their age Ive seen in photos but still think of them as silver. It's all so confusing.


----------



## sprngrdn (Sep 17, 2009)

Spoospirit

I have no idea what color he is BUT he is absolutely GORGEOUS! and love the hat!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Jester's Mom, love the photos and commentary that goes along with them!!! Just exactly what they were thinking and saying.

Too funny, Marian, about the favorite threats.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Too funny, Marian, about the favorite threats.


_:yo: Glad to have given everyone a good laugh!!_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

All in good fun, spoospirit. Laughing with you, not at you! I didn't even catch it until it was quoted.


----------

